# GPUz freeze windows !



## moses_x (Sep 17, 2008)

Sometimes yes, sometimes not, but in some program startup, all the computer freeze and the only solution is to push the bottom.
Here my system:

ABIT KN9 SLI/2048MB GEIL DDR2 800
Athlon64x2 5000+@2860Mhz
HD 250Gb/160Gb Seagate SATAII NCQ
Sapphire ATI Radeon HD4850 512MB GDDR3
Windows XP Pro SP3

Any idea of what is going on ?


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2008)

Does nothing else freeze up your system?  Try running orthos?


----------



## moses_x (Sep 17, 2008)

erocker said:


> Does nothing else freeze up your system?  Try running orthos?


No. Just GPUz ! Everything is running fine: superpi, occt, orthos, 3dmark06 !


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 17, 2008)

Sounds like the power supply isn't supplying enough amps to the video card. What power supply brand & model?

EDIT: After seeing post above ^^ Which version of GPUz are you running?


----------



## hat (Sep 17, 2008)

happens to me too. cpuz, gpuz, atitool... it's rare though. my system is totally stable. I don't let it bother me.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 17, 2008)

you have an old kaspersky antivirus?


----------



## Andy_007 (Sep 17, 2008)

moses_x said:


> Sometimes yes, sometimes not, but in some program startup, all the computer freeze and the only solution is to push the bottom.
> Here my system:
> 
> ABIT KN9 SLI/2048MB GEIL DDR2 800
> ...



I get that sometimes aswell, usually when opening it while AtiTool is running.

EDIT: It may just be a coincidence but so far the people with this problem all have older AM2 Nvidia chipset MB's


----------



## moses_x (Sep 17, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:
			
		

> Sounds like the power supply isn't supplying enough amps to the video card. What power supply brand & model?
> 
> EDIT: After seeing post above ^^ Which version of GPUz are you running?


Enermax Liberty 500, and GPUz v0.2.7



			
				W1zzard said:
			
		

> you have an old kaspersky antivirus?


No. I'm running Avast



			
				hat said:
			
		

> happens to me too.





			
				Andy_007 said:
			
		

> I get that sometimes aswell, usually when opening it while AtiTool is running.


Thanks to know that i'm not alone

I'm not running atitool, but overdrive is enable only to control the fan rotation. My old card (x800) never had this problem, but i have no ATI software on background when running GPUz. Now, with HD4850, it can be a conflict with ATI software and overdrive on.


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 17, 2008)

with an older version my system used to bluescreen sometimes opening it up - it doesnt anymore, dont know weather or not it was my old AMD shitbox that was causing it


----------



## huelfi (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,

sometimes my pc freezes when GPU-Z is loading, too. I have this with 0.27 and 0.28.

greetings
huelfi


----------



## erocker (Sep 25, 2008)

Are any of you running any other type of monitoring programs that may be trying to access the sensors at the same time?  Just by using the "msconfig" command, what other processes/applications do you have starting up with the system?


----------



## huelfi (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,


erocker said:


> Are any of you running any other type of monitoring programs that may be trying to access the sensors at the same time?



I have SpeedFan 4.36 beta 10 running to control my CPU-Fan. But it doesn't read out any GPU values. And I have the CCC running.

huelfi

EDIT: The author (SpeedFan) has added support for nvidia graphics cards. Maybe this is the problem. I will test a version of SpeedFan before the nvidia graphics cards are supported. I will test and report later.


----------



## erocker (Sep 25, 2008)

Does SpeedFan have any options for the GPU when you tick the 'configure' box?  Either way though, it may be interfering.  If you are using SpeedFan to keep your CPU fan at a lower RPM, it may be a better idea to try to control it through your bios if it's available.


----------



## huelfi (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,

so I'm back at SpeedFan 4.35 and started GPU-Z for ten times. Seems the problem is fixed.

huelfi

PS: I have the CPU-Fan controlled by my MB-Bios, but I have some chassis-fans and the MB runs them to fast/loud when my pc is idle. With SpeedFan I can get my pc really quite when idle.


EDIT: No. It freezed again. I will test it without SpeedFan. Reporting later.

EDIT_2: It freezes again without running SpeedFan. So SpeedFan couldn't be the fault.


----------



## micmax (Oct 10, 2008)

*Gpu-z 0.2.8*

Just read this thread. I'm running Ati Tray Tools (it starts with winXP32) instead of Ati Tools now, because ATT can save voltages in profile, Ati Tool does not. (Both very latest version)

Everytime i start GPU-Z 0.2.8 after e.g. furmark > Blackscreen, 2900 pro lose it's signal.
After a restart everything is ok. Movin GPU-Z with mouse isn't that easy. Very stuttering.

I did not ever have these problems by running Ati Tools so i guess it's the combination ATT and GPU-Z.

Ok, i could change the OC-tool, but any other ideas?


----------



## mrgreen68 (Nov 28, 2008)

huelfi said:


> sometimes my pc freezes when GPU-Z is loading, too. I have this with 0.27 and 0.28.



same problem here. tested with 0.26, 0.27 an 0.28.
if gpuz isn's loaded my both systems are running stable with any 3d-game.

no antivir- or monitoring-tools are working in background.

System 1: ASUS P5B-V / Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 / 2 GB Corsair DDR2-800 / HIS RADEON X850 XT IceQ II PCIe / Samsung 250 GB SATA HD / BeQuiet Straight Power E5-450

System 2: ASUS P4B800 / Intel P4 Northwood 3GHz / 2 GB Infineon DDR-400 / Sapphire RADEON TOXIC VIVO X800 Pro @ XT PE AGP / Maxtor 80 GB SATA HD / BeQuiet Straight Power E5-400


----------



## MarioRPG (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello !
I've also the same problem and happy not to be the only one !
I've 0.2.9 and the only monitoring lauched is Catalyst Control Center.
I run GPU-Z, at first time an error displays that the driver is not found and GPU-Z can't be lauched.
If i re-lauch, then the computer freeze and everything i try fail (start/shutdown for exemple doesn't respond, etc...).
Like other person, 3DMark06, CPU-Z, works find, it's just with GPU-Z.

Is this because of CCC ?
I know that it works because i've already lauched a previous version few weeks ago, and it was working. But very rarely :S

I keep you informed tomorrow when i will test with all programs closed...
By the way, thanks for your help for fixing this "problem" ! 

Edit : My config :
Intel E8400 / ASUS P5Q / Sapphire HD4850 Toxic / 2 Go G.Skill PK / Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500 GB / WinXP SP3


----------



## MarioRPG (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok, I've started my computer, and close EVERYTHING in systray, CCC, Internet Connexion, etc...
I've lauched GPU-Z 0.3.0 and directly it shows "Driver not found... Error... "
I retry, and this time it take about 30 sec to open, but it did it...

So... ? Any idea ? It's very boring to have to close everything in order to run it.
Moreover, I need CCC being open in my game, so if i can't lauch GPUZ...

I hope you'll be able to fix it because this soft is completly simple and great


----------



## jdiz (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi, sorry if im reviving dead thread, but i have the same sort of problem and i read through and don't really see a solution.

I just opened GPU-Z 30mins ago to see what my temperature was for the graphics card, but then Windows froze while it was at the loading screen which says Tech PowerUp. I had to reset the computer using the reset button, but after that i got a "No Signal" message on my monitor and then the screen goes black, while i can hear the computer starting up....

I've had this freezing problem before with GPU-Z, happened maybe about twice in the 15-20 times ive opened the program, but after i hit the reset button, everything would be fine and work normally.

This is the first time where i get the "No Signal" message on my screen after i reset the computer and now i cant see anything on my computer...

I then removed the graphics card and hooked up the VGA cable from my motherboard to the screen since my motherboard also has integrated graphics. Then when i booted up i got stuff on the screen again so i could see. However when i put the graphics card back in, i would get "No Signal" again and a blank screen...

So i had to take the card out and decided to set the integrated graphics as main in the BIOS and PCIE last so it would use the integrated graphics first. Then i plugged the graphics card back in and booted the computer. It worked normally, and when i went into Desktop>Properties it picks up both graphics chips, and when i run GPU-Z again, it picks up both as well and i can switch between them and see all the info. 

However if i set the PCIE graphics as main again, i get nothing again...So now im here cause of my integrated graphics, and i dont know whats wrong or what i can do. If anyones got a solution id really appreciate it. 

Specs:
AMD 5600+
Asus M2N-MX-SE-Plus MoBo
2GB RAM
7950GT 512MB
Win XP Pro

Thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 15, 2008)

are you using kaspersky anti virus ?


----------



## jdiz (Dec 15, 2008)

No, ive got BitDenfender Free Edition v10


----------

